# "The Story of Shéhérazade" by Roger O'Donnell



## postromanticempire (Jun 3, 2013)

hello,

this post is a preview we are spreading in listeners communities and forums before the official release.
"The Story of Shéhérazade", composed by Roger O'Donnell in 2010, is the opening part of the Post Romantic Empire Album. Roger O'Donnell is currently a member of the rock band THE CURE, and his work as neoclassical/minimal composer contributes to the Post Romantic Empire project definition and research for a synthesis of Romanticism features in the contemporary.

The Post Romantic Empire Album is a concept collective work that will be released in a very limited edition, triple vynil only, on the 25th of June 2013.

Check the dedicated website to go deeper or pre-order: www.oursweetestsongs.com

~

The Story of Shéhérazade
or/ou Le Triomphe de l'Amour sur la Haine

In Three Movements:
Le Roi
La Princesse
Les Deux

Roger O'Donnell ~ piano
Julia Kent ~ cello

composed and produced by Roger O'Donnell in 2010
mastered by Guy Davie at Electric Mastering in 2012 • London, UK
Recorded in New York, USA and Elstone, UK






www.oursweetestsongs.com/sheherazade.html
[email protected]


----------

